
New in Mac OS X Snow Leopard - raganwald
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/06/12/wwdc-2008-new-in-mac-os-x-snow-leopard/
======
lpgauth
What happend with ZFS?

------
LPTS
I remember old Dracula movies, where they would find Dracula in his coffin
then put a stake to his heart and hit it with a mallet.

Microsoft must be looking at Snow Leopard like Dracula looks at that stake
when he wakes from his unholy slumber and realizes too late that his
bloodsucking reign of terror is over.

